
Web application design: the REST of the story (Also see linked long email discussion) - gibsonf1
http://www.findinglisp.com/blog/2004/11/web-application-design-rest-of-story.html
======
gibsonf1
Thanks to Ralph's post on UCW: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=24783>

~~~
ralph
I'd be very interested to hear others views on the CPS or closures style.
Myself, I think it's flawed for the reasons given in my other post but I may
be missing something and if so would like to know what. Else it seems an
elegant but impractical solution for the real world; you're trying to store
all possible future contexts for all your clients without knowing when a
client has gone away making to safe to reclaim resources. Far better to have
each client store some of that in the URLs that make up the returned HTML.

On the REST side, O'Reilly have a book out recently for those that want to
understand more. <http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/9780596529260/>

~~~
gibsonf1
This issue brings to mind the very old saying "Nature, in order to be
commanded, must be obeyed." As much as I admire and would love to work with
the CPS style, right now, with the http protocol, REST seems like the way to
go as it works best with that protocol. If you use CPS, you have to fight
against what HTTP provides, and in doing so, you loose performance and scaling
ability very quickly. When a new protocol comes along, maybe CPS will be the
best approach. Until then, "Nature" must be obeyed.

